# Sticky  COTM/MOTM IS BACK!!!



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

February 2021 COTM Voting Thread


Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for February! To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts. Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting! The winner will receive: -A COTM badge and a reserved place in the "COTM Hall of Fame". -Your car will be...




www.cruzetalk.com













February 2021 MOTM Submission Thread


All members are eligible and encouraged to nominate a candidate for MOTM! Entries must be made by February 19th. Voting will begin February 21st, and end on February 28th. The winner will receive: -VIP Member badge (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to an exclusive "VIP...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR SUBMISSIONS!

VOTING WILL BEGIN TOMORROW!


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR SUBMISSIONS!
> 
> VOTING WILL BEGIN TOMORROW!


Anybody? Still only four contestants...


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

C'mon, guys! It'll be fun!


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

You don't just come here for advice, do you? You gotta love your car! Take pride in it and make it your own!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> C'mon, guys! It'll be fun!


I think 4 or 5 contestants will be ok for the first go around. But we need to get people to vote for them and then want to participate in the future!


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> I think 4 or 5 contestants will be ok for the first go around. But we need to get people to vote for them and then want to participate in the future!


I suppose. The original COTM thread has over 400 views, so I can't tell if people don't care or just don't think they have a chance. Hopefully there's a good amount of voters.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> I suppose. The original COTM thread has over 400 views, so I can't tell if people don't care or just don't think they have a chance. Hopefully there's a good amount of voters.


We'll know that answer by the end of next week


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

If we do it quarterly I will submit one! Will have time to work on it cuz its pretty stock for now 😅 so i'll stick to voting for this time


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

marmalou said:


> If we do it quarterly I will submit one! Will have time to work on it cuz its pretty stock for now 😅 so i'll stick to voting for this time


Tell your friends to vote too


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

🤐


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

When does the voting begin, @jblackburn ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Voting will begin *February 20th*, and end on *February 28th**.* , but remember it is Saturday Night!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blasirl said:


> Voting will begin *February 20th*, and end on *February 28th**.* , but remember it is Saturday Night!!


I knew I forgot something today.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> I knew I forgot something today.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Well, it looks like the forum throws out all image attachments when you COPY posts now, so that's annoying.

So the original submission threads have been converted to vote threads with a poll in em.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Well, it looks like the forum throws out all image attachments when you COPY posts now, so that's annoying.
> 
> So the original submission threads have been converted to vote threads with a poll in em.


Ok. Bump those puppies.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Well, it looks like the forum throws out all image attachments when you COPY posts now, so that's annoying.
> 
> So the original submission threads have been converted to vote threads with a poll in em.


I think if you put it in edit mode before you copy, it works a bit better.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bump for advertising


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

So I see this finally made it back


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Where to vote?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Maqcro1 said:


> Where to vote?











February 2021 COTM Voting Thread


Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for February! To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts. Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting! The winner will receive: -A COTM badge and a reserved place in the "COTM Hall of Fame". -Your car will be...




www.cruzetalk.com













February 2021 MOTM Voting Thread


We have 5 members nominated for Member of the Month It's up to you to decide who deserves February's MOTM Title. We have some new prizes this month for the contest winners. The winner will receive: -MOTM Winner title. -VIP Member access (which comes with an upgraded account as well as access to...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

JLL said:


> February 2021 COTM Voting Thread
> 
> 
> Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for February! To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts. Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting! The winner will receive: -A COTM badge and a reserved place in the "COTM Hall of Fame". -Your car will be...
> ...


I see your quick to reply... trying to get those votes 😉


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Maqcro1 said:


> I see your quick to reply... trying to get those votes 😉


To be honest, I could care less about winning this go around, but I won't complain if I do.  I lobbied to have COTM/MOTM brought back. I would like to see it succeed so it comes back again next month. We need to have good participation and voter turnout to make that happen!


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

JLL said:


> To be honest, I could care less about winning this go around, but I won't complain if I do.  I lobbied to have COTM/MOTM brought back. I would like to see it succeed so it comes back again next month. We need to have good participation and voter turnout to make that happen!


I voted yes for it to come back. I didn’t vote for you this time. Everyone on the list are great contributions to this forum. The real winners are the people that are able to get help successfully.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

Also I wish I would have seen the thread to nominate. There are a decent handful I would personally nominate that didn’t make the list this round.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

There are alot of good contributing members on here. I nominated Maven. He has always seemed helpful to everyone with his mechanical knowledge.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe we turn this into a quarterly/bi-monthly contest starting in April?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Maybe we turn this into a quarterly/bi-monthly contest starting in April?


Agree, monthly is too often.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd say Quarterly - it's been over a year and we barely had votes.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> I'd say Quarterly - it's been over a year and we barely had votes.


I think Bi-monthly would be good. It would be often enough so people don't forget about it.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Bump just cause. and maybe after I've done something to mine I'll hop into the fray


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok guys, I think I'm going to bring this back as a QUARTERLY (3-Month) contest starting April 1.

We'll see how much interest that garners and come back to bump it up every now and then.

I'll talk to the AG folks and see if we can "sticky" the threads to the active topic list somehow, which should get them a bit more attention too.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Ok guys, I think I'm going to bring this back as a QUARTERLY (3-Month) contest starting April 1.
> 
> We'll see how much interest that garners and come back to bump it up every now and then.
> 
> I'll talk to the AG folks and see if we can "sticky" the threads to the active topic list somehow, which should get them a bit more attention too.


Can they correspondingly be "stickied" to the top of the FB group as well?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Can they correspondingly be "stickied" to the top of the FB group as well?


Yep, I'll make sure to do that. It looks like when someone replies to our other pinned post there, it gets moved down and hidden. So I may have to re-sticky it occasionally.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Interesting - FB groups continue to be even less user-friendly than this style of forum...yet, they're too "convenient" for most people to come back to forums.

Sigh.

Then again, some of the...activity...on the FB group is pretty putrid and hateful.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Oh, are we still doing this?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah









Spring 2021 Cruze of the Month Submission Thread


All members are eligible and encouraged to enter! We're doing the contest a little differently this time - we'll leave the submission thread open for 2 months, and then leave a whole month open for voting. Entries must be made by May 31st. Voting will begin June 1st, and end on June 30th. The...




www.cruzetalk.com





I think it's open for submissions until June.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Spring 2021 Member of the Month Submission Thread


All members are eligible and encouraged to nominate a candidate for MOTM! We're doing the contest a little differently this time - we'll leave the submission thread open for 2 months, and then leave a whole month open for voting. Entries must be made by May 31st. Voting will begin June 1st...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bump! 

There are only 2 COTM and 2 MOTM submissions so far. I know there are more qualified entries on this forum. I've seen them!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

JLL said:


> Bump!
> 
> There are only 2 COTM and 2 MOTM submissions so far. I know there are more qualified entries on this forum. I've seen them!


Double Bump


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

We still have a month.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> We still have a month.


I know, but it's just a reminder so people don't forget.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> I know, but it's just a reminder so people don't forget.


Right! WAFFLES!!!!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Adam Hamel said:


> Right! WAFFLES!!!!


If they come with chicken, I accept donations.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> If they come with chicken, I accept donations.


Just tryin' to get more posts on here. I prefer we talk about waffles.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I am not entering this time around, maybe next.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

My car isnt anything special. Ill enter sometime. I like when it shines like a diamond though


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

I entered a number of years back, got lucky at the time, should try again with the latest riced look. LOL


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

SlyCruze said:


> I entered a number of years back, got lucky at the time, should try again with the latest riced look. LOL


Go for it!


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Diamond193 said:


> My car isnt anything special. Ill enter sometime. I like when it shines like a diamond though


If your car's not special, mine is trash.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> If your car's not special, mine is trash.


How is you car trash? It's almost brand new...


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> How is you car trash? It's almost brand new...


I don't actually think it's trash. I love it. I'm just saying that it doesn't really have any mechanical mods. It's stock except for some lights and a few exterior touches.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Adam Hamel said:


> I don't actually think it's trash. I love it. I'm just saying that it doesn't really have any mechanical mods. It's stock except for some lights and a few exterior touches.


That was a subtle teaser trailer for my lights I still haven't shown you guys.😁


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> I don't actually think it's trash. I love it. I'm just saying that it doesn't really have any mechanical mods. It's stock except for some lights and a few exterior touches.


Mods or not, the only thing that matters is that *YOU* love the car.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Ahem... waffles.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If we don't get more entries, I'm pulling mine! I am not going to win by default.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> If we don't get more entries, I'm pulling mine! I am not going to win by default.


There another entry so far.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> If we don't get more entries, I'm pulling mine! I am not going to win by default.


Wow. Is 15CruzeTD a joke to you?

JK.

I might enter again, but I still have a couple of things to do to Maverick first.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

i entered for fun


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

SlyCruze said:


> i entered for fun


@Blasirl has some competition


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Adam Hamel said:


> Wow. Is 15CruzeTD a joke to you?
> 
> JK.
> 
> I might enter again, but I still have a couple of things to do to Maverick first.


Not at all. I forgot to go back an look.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> If we don't get more entries, I'm pulling mine! I am not going to win by default.


There now you have another red one  though do you have that front lower valance or not one pic with one without  just giving ya a hard time @Blasirl


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> There now you have another red one  though do you have that front lower valance or not one pic with one without  just giving ya a hard time @Blasirl


I might have to steal your idea for the Trifecta/ZZP stickers. I might have to wait until I can find some RS side skirts though.

Nice pin stripes too.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I might have to steal your idea for the Trifecta/ZZP stickers. I might have to wait until I can find some RS side skirts though.


I was looking for some yesterday. Seems almost impossible to get, especially in Blue.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Adam Hamel said:


> Wow. Is 15CruzeTD a joke to you?
> 
> JK.
> 
> I might enter again, but I still have a couple of things to do to Maverick first.


I especially like that aerodynamic roof spoiler 15CruzeTD got going on there.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

SlyCruze said:


> i entered for fun


Looks good. I like that look better than the StormTrooper theme most white Cruze owners go for. 
Where did you find your rear valance? I want! I have been searching forever and a day for a Sequence rear diffuser. I don't especially like my exhaust tips so low, but I am waiting until I find the right diffuser. I may have to make my own and that will be a few years at best. If you ever want to remodel yours drop me a line and we can negotiate a bit.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> I was looking for some yesterday. Seems almost impossible to get, especially in Blue.


I have had zero luck finding some used ones in any color. I did find some aftermarket ones, but they are pricy and unpainted.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I have had zero luck finding some used ones in any color. I did find some aftermarket ones, but they are pricy and unpainted.


Same, almost al unpainted.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> I might have to steal your idea for the Trifecta/ZZP stickers. I might have to wait until I can find some RS side skirts though.
> 
> Nice pin stripes too.


LOL it only cost me 20 bucks for local mom and pops shop to do 6 of the trifecta ones for me .. I ended up buying the ZZP ones from their custom decal site though I noticed they used a different vinyl then the ones I used for the Trifecta So I may be taking the ZZP one back off and havig local shop redo with the vinyl I had them use for my trifecta ones.


----------



## SlyCruze (Sep 20, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> Looks good. I like that look better than the StormTrooper theme most white Cruze owners go for.
> Where did you find your rear valance? I want! I have been searching forever and a day for a Sequence rear diffuser. I don't especially like my exhaust tips so low, but I am waiting until I find the right diffuser. I may have to make my own and that will be a few years at best. If you ever want to remodel yours drop me a line and we can negotiate a bit.


Yeah, those diffusers are pretty much unavailable now a days, I got mine 7 years ago. I think searching for it there is Korean site that shows them, not sure on availability.

the day I’m ready for a change I’ll get in touch.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I wanted to remind everyone that there are only 2 weeks left for submissions for Cruze Of The Month and Member Of The Month until next quarter!


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I have had zero luck finding some used ones in any color. I did find some aftermarket ones, but they are pricy and unpainted.


We might be able to help with rs side skirts. My brother has some red ones on a parts car if you're interested. We live in western PA but shipping is probably an option


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> We might be able to help with rs side skirts. My brother has some red ones on a parts car if you're interested. We live in western PA but shipping is probably an option


Wonderful! 

Let me know what the total you want is with shipping to 53142.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Wonderful!
> 
> Let me know what the total you want is with shipping to 53142.


$270 shipped


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> We might be able to help with rs side skirts. My brother has some red ones on a parts car if you're interested. We live in western PA but shipping is probably an option


Any Luxo blue ones???


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> Any Luxo blue ones???


Not at this time


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> $270 shipped


How much of that is shipping?


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> How much of that is shipping?


Shipping will cost us $120 to $160


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> Shipping will cost us $120 to $160


Ouch!

What color red?


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Ouch!
> 
> What color red?


It's the brighter red, I can get the paint code to you tomorrow. The car is a 2014


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Ouch!
> 
> What color red?


Paint code 130X


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

@Blasirl any comments? If you want them we can pull them and send you pictures


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

So just 4 entries ... I thought for sure with spring / summer hitting there would be a few more popping in


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Mr_Pat said:


> So just 4 entries ... I thought for sure with spring / summer hitting there would be a few more popping in


4 entries isn't bad. It'll keep the voting concentrated. I have wondered if we should ever do a "primary" just to narrow it down to two cars and then do a final. That way there wouldn't be just 2-3 votes for each person.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Spring 2021 Voting threads are open (and will stay open through June 30th). Let's get some votes in this time, folks!









Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread


We have 3 members nominated for Member of the Month It's up to you to decide who deserves this Spring's "MOTM" Title. We have some new prizes this month for the contest winners. The winner will receive: -MOTM Winner title. -VIP Member access (which comes with an upgraded account as well as...




www.cruzetalk.com













Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread


Its time to see who you think deserves the COTM Title for Spring 2021! To view Each Members' Submissions, scroll down to their posts. Be sure to check out each members' ride before voting! The winner will receive: -A COTM badge and a reserved place in the "COTM Hall of Fame". -Your car will be...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Cotm doesn’t show a poll when I view it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thebigzeus said:


> Cotm doesn’t show a poll when I view it.


That is because I added it to the original post. Like that was helpful. Sorry about that!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

We have a 3 way tie at the moment for COTM.

Need some more votes!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Now taking COTM/MOTM submissions for Summer!


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

I'll jump back in maybe this weekend. I need to clean her up some.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mr_Pat said:


> I'll jump back in maybe this weekend. I need to clean her up some.


I know there was a reason I liked you! 

I'm still ineligible or I would enter with my new wheels. The next week is going to take FOR-EV-ER.

I'll have the engine done by next go around too.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

We had 1 submission for Summer COTM.  

Let's get some more.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

We will  Just got back from trip up north and yet im off for the week... Tommorrow AM she's getting a good cleanin.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

We currently have a 2 contestant contest


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Bump. Voting for summer COTM/MOTM is open for another week.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

COTM/MOTM is back for 2022!

Now taking submissions and nominations.









Official Winter 2022 MOTM Submission Thread


All members are eligible and encouraged to nominate a candidate for MOTM! We're doing the contest a little differently this time - we'll leave the submission thread open for 2 months, and then leave a whole month open for voting. Entries must be made by February 28th. Voting will begin March...




www.cruzetalk.com













Official Winter 2022 COTM Submission Thread


It's a new year so we're going to try this again. All members are eligible and encouraged to enter! We'll leave the submission thread open for 2 months, and then leave a whole month open for voting. Entries must be made by February 28th. Voting will begin March 1st, and end on March 31st...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Voting is now open for COTM and MOTM.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> Voting is now open for COTM and MOTM.


where?


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

JLL gets a 5 vote penalty for being late getting the voting up


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> where?


In the COTM and MOTM sections. They are stickied.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> In the COTM and MOTM sections. They are stickied.


Only sticky I see is this thread


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Official Winter 2021 COTM Voting Thread


It's time to vote for who you think should win this seasons Cruze Of The Month Competition! We have 3 contenders: cruzin.usa Landrystephane92 F18D4T Voting will stay open until March 31st. Happy Voting!




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

LOL well the link you posted goes to the right page Zeus not sure what im missing.. and JLL I gotta give ya a hard time


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mr_Pat said:


> LOL well the link you posted goes to the right page Zeus not sure what im missing.. and JLL I gotta give ya a hard time


Yeah, had to search for it. 🤠


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Official Winter 2021 COTM Voting Thread
> 
> 
> It's time to vote for who you think should win this seasons Cruze Of The Month Competition! We have 3 contenders: cruzin.usa Landrystephane92 F18D4T Voting will stay open until March 31st. Happy Voting!
> ...


MOTM is in a different forum. I'd link it but I've been having issue linking from my phone.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

here ya go

Official Winter 2022 MOTM Voting Thread


----------

